# Jack-O-Lantern Patterns



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Not exactly free, put pretty cheap and the quality is unsurpassed.

www.jp'sjamminpumpkins.com


Zombie Pumpkins! - pumpkin carving patterns

Thepumpkinwizard.com - Pumpkin Resources and Information.This website is for sale!

www.pumpkinaglow.com

Pumpkin Surface Carver | Home

Yankee Halloween: Pumpkin Carving, Trick-or-Treat Accessories and Halloween Decorations


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I have to share the love of zombie pumpkins. I signed up for them a year or two back and it was well worth it. Good stuff!

I just got done looking at that surface carver looks pretty cool. I've got dozens of carved foam pumpkins but can't do real one's in Florida due to the crazy heat. That system looks like it might actually work.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I would look at extremepumpkins.com


----------



## MattMacLean (Sep 14, 2009)

Jp's Jammin pumpkins is now located at JP's Jammin Pumpkins


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

This is a good thread, lets keep it going for Halloween..

On a side note when is the best time to buy pumpkins..I have heard if you do not carve them they will stay good..but for now long..


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

it's hard to find free sights. here are the ones that i found.

Pumpkin Carving Patterns

Pumpkin-Perfect Patterns- Halloween Crafts at Woman's Day

Free Pumpkin Carving Patterns - Stencils and Patterns for Carving Halloween Pumpkins

Free Printable Pumpkin Stencils

hurricanegame, here is a website i found that talks a little about helping carved pumpkins last longer.

Pumpkin Carving and Pumpkin Carving Patterns for Halloween


----------



## defiant_wil (Aug 24, 2009)

hurricanegame,
I have found that uncarved pumpkins can last months, provided there are no bruises, spoil spots, or insect bites.


----------



## defiant_wil (Aug 24, 2009)

ps. If you buy one now, you should be good until you carve, just before Halloween.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Are you looking for something traditional (where you cut all the pieces out) or something with grading (where you don't cut all the way through the flesh)?

If you're going for "traditional" I might be able to make something custom for you... I do my own patterns from time-to-time (as I've time). I just need an idea of what you're thinking of carving.

Some examples:




































... I'll have to upload what I have in my photo album when I get the chance....


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Ohhh I just subscribed to zombie pumpkins how awesome. I also purchased the transfer paper.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Jadewick, what awesome patterns! Do you look at a pic or just pull the idea for the patterns out of thin air? Either way, i'm impressed.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Some are images I manually "convert" (err... "draw") into pumpkin patterns. Some are images I come up with myself. It depends on what I'm going for...

I've posted a few of my patterns in the "photo album" part of my user profile.

I do take requests. I've drawn a doll and a couple other things for someone at a Live Journal pumpkin carving community. I just don't have a lot of time right now to draw them...


----------



## defiant_wil (Aug 24, 2009)

traditional, because I will be using some Funkins and I am not skilled in the grading kind.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

You guys are awesome..that is why this forum is so cool..answers right away..I might hold off on buying a pumpkin (I hope I get the nice big ones I see NOW) for another week and a half..the kid at the local super market stated it wouldn't last until Halloween (not sure if he meant carved or uncarved)..but the one person on the previous page said it can last fairly long granted the pumpkin is untouched..hmm..what to do lol..


----------

